# Canon Pixma iP5000 Networkable?



## nica56 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Canon Pixma iP5000. It is a wonderful printer and has worked without a glitch for two years. Now, I set up a wireless home network with one desktop and 3 laptops connected wirelessly. All of the computers are running Windows XP. Is there any way I can make this printer networkable? I know it doesn't have network capabilities (Ethernet port), but, can I use a print server? Is there any other way?

I have tried file sharing, printer sharing, etc, to no avail. 

Please help.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The good news is you can put this printer on a print server and have all the computers print to it.

The bad news is it will only let you print. The other features of the all in one will not work via the print server.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

My partner pointed out to me that this is not an all in one. So I see no problem networking it. 
Here are some print servers. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=206&


----------



## stim141 (Jul 30, 2003)

Cheapest way, although you have to have the computer running to print through it. Attach the printer to one of the computers - leave it running 24/7 or at least it has to be on for others to print. Make sure you have networking enabled. Make the printer "share-able," which can be done from the right click properties menu. ie: Share this printer on a network.

From another computer that you wish to print FROM. Goto printers menu again and add printer - search for printer on network and select the IP5000. Now you can print.


----------

